# making another step. did I get a good buy: vinyl printer



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Ok, time for someone to help me. I bought a JSI p30 30 inch vinyl printer, slightly used (I know owner) for $350 with software and extra rolls of Vinyl. some for signs siome for tees, was this a good deal or not. My friend had a photo business and got in over his head. How many of you use vinyl and what other softeware would you recommend.Lou yes even I need help!


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 24, 2006)

I've never used JSI before, but it seems like a good deal to me. If you're using this as a primary thermal vinyl cutter for your business then remember to stock up on blades (both 45 & 60 degrees). I use a wide variety of software, Paint Shop Pro/Photoshop/Illustrator/Dr Stika/Roland CutChoice, to create my graphic for the cutter. Whatever you're using at the end, be sure that it can save to a format that your cutting software is able to import. Most of the time, you'll deal with 2 color mode so you'll need to know how to decrease the color depth. Also, remember to mirror the image before sending it to the cutter. Thermal vinyls are expensive! LOL


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

great move Lou. 

im mailing you a package that has some vinyl in it for you to try.

better say good bye to the 1 color 12pc. plastisol jobs.  lol 

welcome to the vinyl club.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

badalou said:


> Ok, time for someone to help me. I bought a JSI p30 30 inch vinyl printer, slightly used (I know owner) for $350 with software and extra rolls of Vinyl. some for signs siome for tees, was this a good deal or not. My friend had a photo business and got in over his head. How many of you use vinyl and what other softeware would you recommend.Lou yes even I need help!


Great buy if it is actually a print and cut system. JSI I think is a Japanese or Chinese product. You can get more info off ebay cause they used to be all over that market place. Is it JSI software or LXI or maybe Flexi or could it be Sign Lab?

I like working with vinyl...not as simple as plastisol transfers but the ability to do a one off right away is very cool.


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 24, 2006)

It comes with SignBlazer as a stardard software, not sure if that's what Lou got.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

> It comes with SignBlazer as a stardard software, not sure if that's what Lou got.


Yes I got that also. Or will have. he is bringing it on Sat. Thaks gus. Lucy Can't wait.. Lou


----------



## hammered (Apr 14, 2006)

As far as other rip software (yup he's gonna sing the praises of Cibercat) Ciberprint is really easy to use but powerful once you start to get the hang of it. I have a Lite version with the cut version i got with my cutter. And if Im not mistaken, you can get a plug-in for Illustrator and/or Corel


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

Hey Lou, when does the new vinyl video come out? I'll bring the popcorn!


----------



## lgiglio1 (Sep 29, 2006)

Good luck with this Lou. Just one more thing for me to ask questions about. I can't wait for your video!!! I'll bring the soda!!!


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Probably better people here to do the vinyl video then me for sure. I am like totally new to this but I see the potential of added business. I figured out that I got about $150 in vinyl with the deal. Only 5 feet for tee shirts. OK Where do i go for the best deal on vinyl.. I did some research but some of you experts out there I am sure will steer me in the Right direction. Actually a good video on applying vinyl would be nice,mmmmm.


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

badalou said:


> Probably better people here to do the vinyl video then me for sure.


Trading Spaces hit the skids when they fired Page, the bubbly host of the show. I don't think I could watch any how-to videos if you weren't the host.  



badalou said:


> I see the potential of added business. I figured out that I got about $150 in vinyl with the deal. Only 5 feet for tee shirts.


I bought the Roland GX-24 to do shirts and was talking with one of my customers. I landed a $1,000+ job to letter his fleet trucks. I'm loving it!



badalou said:


> OK Where do i go for the best deal on vinyl.


I've been using Spectra Cut II from Imprintables.com. Good results so far. For me price is not as much a factor as preformance. Bad vinyl will kill my reputation. I'm still new with the cutter, but I've been learning alot. 

"Don't waste a mistake, learn from it!"


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

John S said:


> I bought the Roland GX-24 to do shirts and was talking with one of my customers. I landed a $1,000+ job to letter his fleet trucks. I'm loving it!


 
Just curious, I have been wanting to get the Roland, have talked to Josh a couple of times, but can't go to see in action until next week I think he said.

What will I be able to do with this machine? any tips would be greatly appreciated. 
How long have you had the cutter?

Thanks
Have a great weekend, what's left of it.


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

martinwoods said:


> What will I be able to do with this machine? any tips would be greatly appreciated.
> How long have you had the cutter?


I've had mine a month or so. I use it to fit a nitch. My main business in embroidery, retail and corporate. I also sell screen printing. The cutter allows me to sell one or two off shirts that don't fit into the 12 pc. min. for screen work. It is great for creating team uniforms, (team name and number on front, last name and number on back)
I can use it for print and cut on opaque T-shirt transfers.

I also can sell any sign related products to my corp. customers. Car magnets, realator signs, truck lettering, auto tags etc.

Vinyl is cheap, the markup is in the labor.

It seems hard to learn at first, but it is not. You do need to brush up on creating vectors for cutting it's not quite the same as the process for printing.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

John S said:


> Vinyl is cheap, the markup is in the labor.


Heatpress vinyl certainly isnt cheap.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

I hope to do some car window signs besides tees. What are you using for your tees (Vinyl). Your machine cuts the opaque transfers? I hope my JSI p30 will. This would be a great addition if it did. I am talking to a client now but his logo is multicolored and lots of curves and he wants one at a time. I did one last nigh but cutting by hand is a bummer. if this will cut the design then I would be happy. Good job on the large order John. I get my unit tonight. Loup


----------



## TaylorTees (Nov 8, 2006)

badalou said:


> I hope to do some car window signs besides tees. What are you using for your tees (Vinyl). Your machine cuts the opaque transfers? I hope my JSI p30 will. This would be a great addition if it did. I am talking to a client now but his logo is multicolored and lots of curves and he wants one at a time. I did one last nigh but cutting by hand is a bummer. if this will cut the design then I would be happy. Good job on the large order John. I get my unit tonight. Loup


Last week we purchased a new cutter along with Vinyl for vehicle stickers/graphics and Vinyl for Tshirts from signwarehouse - It should be here Monday or Tuesday - I can't wait to get started learning how to use it - We are excited =) I'll keep you guys posted on how it goes =)


----------



## Dad (Nov 18, 2006)

Lou I use a product with my cutter called Hotmark. It comes in many colors and cuts and weeds very easy. There is also aother products that i haven't tried yet--Themoflex is one of them.--Be sure you always mirror the design before you send to plotter though.

I hope this helps a little.. I'm not to sure about the JSI though. I use a summa cutter.

Dad


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

Dad said:


> There is also aother products that i haven't tried yet--Themoflex is one of them
> Dad


Dad...cool handle btw.

I can tell you that there is no better quality material on the market. Thermofex that is.  ....can you tell im a Flex Girl.


----------



## TaylorTees (Nov 8, 2006)

Dad said:


> Lou I use a product with my cutter called Hotmark. It comes in many colors and cuts and weeds very easy.
> Dad


The vinyl we ordered was the Hotmark70 also - Good to hear it works well! =)


----------



## Dad (Nov 18, 2006)

I'll need to try the thermoflex--I've had such great results with the hotmark 70 that I just didn't see need for change.. Maybe I can get my vendor to send me a sample of the thermoflex.

Thanks Dad


----------



## Dad (Nov 18, 2006)

Lou check out this sight for a little info on press thermoflex or hotmark in multi colors.
I have noticed some folks are posting links to other sights so hope I sdon't get in trouble my second day.

dad

http://www.sign-bldr.com/jberte-train.html

PS there are some really nice folks on this sight to help with signs and such.


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

John S said:


> I've had mine a month or so. I use it to fit a nitch. My main business in embroidery, retail and corporate. I also sell screen printing. The cutter allows me to sell one or two off shirts that don't fit into the 12 pc. min. for screen work. It is great for creating team uniforms, (team name and number on front, last name and number on back)
> I can use it for print and cut on opaque T-shirt transfers.
> 
> I also can sell any sign related products to my corp. customers. *Car magnets, realator signs, truck lettering, auto tags etc.*


You can do car magnets witht the roland cutter?
I am really wanting to get one but just want to make sure it will be worth the money

Thanks again
Teresa


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

martinwoods said:


> You can do car magnets witht the roland cutter?


Yes, but not what you are thinking. 

You cut the vinyl, weed it, cover with transfer tape, peel off the paper backing, apply it to the magnet, squeegee it down, then pull off the transfer tape. (whheww, I though I was going to have to use another sentence!  )

Same process for most outdoor vinyl applications.

You buy the magnet in rolls or pre cut sheet. You can cut them down to size with an X-acto knive. 

A good source for the 'stuff' is www.fellers.com


----------



## taurusndixie (Aug 6, 2006)

Lou, if you got a 30 inch vinyl cutter for 350, you got a real good deal.
I have been using vinyl cutters for 12 years for signs, before that hand painting graphics and lettering. Creating graphics in layers of different colored viyl and then assemblying them like a puzzle will create great graphics.
Have not used one yet for shirts but will order some thermoflex this week.

Good luck Lou,

Don


----------



## Dad (Nov 18, 2006)

Don u will need some kida of way to press the thermo flex on the shirt. It may Iron on but I haven't tried that before.

Dad


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

badalou said:


> I hope to do some car window signs besides tees.


Start watching how many pickups have white vinyl stuck on the back window. 
There is a huge market for this in Atlanta. How's it look in CA?

When you go out and do your craft shows, display some samples and I bet you can sell it, then cut and mail it to the customer.



badalou said:


> What are you using for your tees (Vinyl). Your machine cuts the opaque transfers?


I've been using Spectra Cut II from imprintables.com I have a roll of Cut Plus that I will be using on nylon and poly soccer jerseys when things slow down.
My Roland has the optical eye so I can print and cut. I saw the huge logo on the dark T you posted elsewhere. That would be a great timesaver if it works for you.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

I have been watching trucks all day. Kaching!!!! I hope this works out for me. I have been working with a store at cape cod and he has been telling me about this shirt he has in his store that has a really neat look to it. It sounded like a mulitcolor screen job from his description. I was on the phone with him for 2 hours. he said if I could find out how that shirt was done he would order his designs from me but with that process.. We talked and talked about his designs he is doing and what I am doing then he had a flash and remembered that the guy who sold him the shirts and screwed him out of a lot of money told him what it was.. so he went through his emails he saved.. Ding! Thermoflex!!! It looks like decofoil. So Now I need to get a sample. Anyone know who sends samples. Josh if your here give me a call or email me. Lou


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

badalou said:


> Thermoflex!!! It looks like decofoil. So Now I need to get a sample. Anyone know who sends samples.


Lou, deco foil is different from the thermoflex you are talking about. Deco foil comes in glitters, camoflouge patters etc.... and is applied via the screen print trade method type. 

The cut/plotter thermoflex deco material you are looking for it WAS called DecoSparkle when it first started being imported, but now it is Called DecoHolographics, because thats what it really is. A glitter material that changes color on the go...trippy like.  

Unless there is something else out there by the name of thermoflex i du-no about.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 15, 2006)

Lou,

I started out in August making/selling custom window stickers at a cart in the Mall here in my home town. I have a 24" midlevel cutter/plotter I bought from Sign Warehouse. I've purchased all of my equipment and material from them. I've been very happy with their products and prices.

As the weather cooled down this fall, I live in the Midwest, sticker sales slumped. So, I purchased some shirts, a heat press. and some Hotmark 70. Since it uses the same software, cutter, clip-art, and know-how, the transistion was pretty sooth. My 2 employees caught on quick too.

I had no previous experience with vinyl but it didn't take long to figure it all out. A couple of pointers: Make sure you have a good supply of clip art; practice working with vectors and converting bitmap images into vectors; if you start to rely on your cutter, buy a back-up (found that out the hard way).

Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Coyote said:


> Lou,
> 
> I started out in August making/selling custom window stickers at a cart in the Mall here in my home town. I have a 24" midlevel cutter/plotter I bought from Sign Warehouse. I've purchased all of my equipment and material from them. I've been very happy with their products and prices.
> 
> ...


How did the mall kiosk space work out? Very expensive in our mall but did look interesting.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

Coyote said:


> if you start to rely on your cutter, buy a back-up (found that out the hard way).


thats a good point. 
when you dive into it, learn the softwre stuff and relly put it to work, you will need a 2nd. cutter for sure. 

May be even a 2nd heat press.


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

T-BOT said:


> thats a good point.
> when you dive into it, learn the softwre stuff and relly put it to work, you will need a 2nd. cutter for sure.
> 
> May be even a 2nd heat press.


Buck up for a top of the line cutter from a company with a free loaner program, then you won't need two


----------



## lgiglio1 (Sep 29, 2006)

Do you have used equipment or demos that you can get a good cutter at a good price if you don't want to spend the couple thousand for a new one?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Do you have used equipment or demos that you can get a good cutter at a good price if you don't want to spend the couple thousand for a new one?


Please contact Josh directly via PM for sales questions


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 24, 2006)

Oh yeah, 2nd cutter is a must. We learned that the hard way too but now we have 3 plotters.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 15, 2006)

JoshEllsworth said:


> Buck up for a top of the line cutter from a company with a free loaner program, then you won't need two


That's true, but shipping lost me 5 days (weekend and they couldn't ship overnight air because of the weight). Paying for 5 days of rent at all Mall kiosk and not being able to sell a thing hurts.


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

Coyote said:


> That's true, but shipping lost me 5 days (weekend and they couldn't ship overnight air because of the weight). Paying for 5 days of rent at all Mall kiosk and not being able to sell a thing hurts.


Good point! If you're in a retail space that offers on site decoration than I'd agree that a backup is a must.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

JoshEllsworth said:


> Good point! If you're in a retail space that offers on site decoration than I'd agree that a backup is a must.


Thats where a tight relationship with your material supplier comes into play. Sure Josh could help you but shipping is what it is and overnight is exactly that. You pay for what you need, want and expect. If your gear dies one day you can certainly get a replacement fast if you explain the situation....especially if you have a personal relationship w/ the dist. Know your gear and know your resources, dist. and contacts.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Coyote said:


> That's true, but shipping lost me 5 days (weekend and they couldn't ship overnight air because of the weight). Paying for 5 days of rent at all Mall kiosk and not being able to sell a thing hurts.


 The weight of a plotter? Who cant ship overnight?


----------



## lgiglio1 (Sep 29, 2006)

Is a cutter the same as a plotter? I am still learning.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

lgiglio1 said:


> Is a cutter the same as a plotter? I am still learning.


 
Yes it is!!!!!


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 24, 2006)

Hey Lou, just to work you up a bit... I just got off the phone with a customer of mine and he ordered 10,000 decals. So, the market is plenty for you and I, and others. At least it is as much as you can weed them! LOL


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Holy cow, 10,000. what the heck are they.I got up to feed my cats and came in to check the forum. Now your going to keep me awake the rest of the night!!!


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

hey guys, remember that you can get plastisol transfers that look and feel almost like solid color vinyl, and flock designs that are made in the same manner (screen printed flock transfers). NO weeding involved Eh! not that weeding is a bad TING.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

T-BOT said:


> hey guys, remember that you can get plastisol transfers that look and feel almost like solid color vinyl, and flock designs that are made in the same manner (screen printed flock transfers). NO weeding involved Eh! not that weeding is a bad TING.


What is this little self promotion? Weeding is a bad thing...its horrible and 10,000 is a lifetime!


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

MotoskinGraphix said:


> What is this little self promotion? Weeding is a bad thing..!


heck, even a dye cut would do away with weeding.  
But there is something magical i like about weeding. Seeing the extra come off the carrier nice and easy....i like that.


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 24, 2006)

LOL 10,000 decals for his own clothing brand. The size is about about 16x5" so they're not that bad to weed. It's not as profitable compare to our clothing business, but the mass volume is fun to add up at the end of the year.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 15, 2006)

Eeep!! Weeding 10,000 transfers? Hope there's not a lot of detail! I did a run of 20 vinyl stickers with enough detail that took about 20 minutes EACH to weed. I would out-source 10,000.

The plotter was over 65lbs and my distro said they could not ship it overnight due to weight limits. Maybe they were blowing smoke up my you-know-what, but either way I had to wait for my plotter. Bad weekend.


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

> heck, even a dye cut would do away with weeding.
> But there is something magical i like about weeding. Seeing the extra come off the carrier nice and easy....i like that.


Weeding is therapeutic


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

JoshEllsworth said:


> Weeding is therapeutic


lol 

"Weeding is my Yoga" . Talking about Vinyl here.


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 24, 2006)

I like to weed! LOL 

We're setup for that quantity though (I think LOL). We've done several 20,000 decal jobs before so this one is not that bad. 

Back to the more important topic... so Lou, have you tested it out yet?


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

sure thing James.

some designs ARE quick to cut/weed.

*what is the best paper to stick the weeded-vinyl-designs to ?* ....for shipping purposes.

This is important too Lou, because Not always you will be the one printing the shirts. Sometimes you get orders from Garment Manufacturers that just need the transfers (most have their own heat presses to apply).


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 24, 2006)

The vinyl itself has 2 layers, the backing paper and the vinyl. The plotter just cut the vinyl part, not the backing paper. Once it's weeded, you apply the application on top and send it out!  As far as thermal vinyl, the backing paper is also the application tape.


----------



## S1P (Sep 29, 2006)

This may be a stupid question but what is "weeding"


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

S1P said:


> This may be a stupid question but what is "weeding"


After the sheet is cut, you need to remove the negative space - i.e. separate the vinyl you don't want to press from the vinyl you do want to press. That's weeding.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

> Back to the more important topic... so Lou, have you tested it out yet?


Yes and I love it, except yesterday I loaded another program and ran into a conflict between the two. We were able to fix it. then I just started playing around with it. I did a wash test and that came out great. I only have black vinyl for garments now but will be ordering some more colors from Imprintables. The offer for t-forum member is outstanding. I am getting some samples from Josh. I have a sign ready to put on my car saying I do vinyl signs for cars. But will wait a few more days of testing everything. The great thing I did was cut out a design on a opaque transfer sheet. it came out great. Josh from Imprintable suggested coloring the opaque transfer and then cutting it out so I would have colored designs. This unit is basically a cutter and does not have the optical eye for doing exact design cutting on the unit itself. I think it will be a great addition to my little business.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

badalou said:


> Yes and I love it, except yesterday I loaded another program and ran into a conflict between the two. We were able to fix it. then I just started playing around with it. I did a wash test and that came out great. I only have black vinyl for garments now but will be ordering some more colors from Imprintables. The offer for t-forum member is outstanding. I am getting some samples from Josh. I have a sign ready to put on my car saying I do vinyl signs for cars. But will wait a few more days of testing everything. The great thing I did was cut out a design on a opaque transfer sheet. it came out great. Josh from Imprintable suggested coloring the opaque transfer and then cutting it out so I would have colored designs. This unit is basically a cutter and does not have the optical eye for doing exact design cutting on the unit itself. I think it will be a great addition to my little business.


Lou...I think its a very good addition to a growing business. There are many specialty vinyls for all sorts of revenue streams. Paint mask, Stencil, frosted or etched glass, holographic, reflective, shadow look, sand blast mask, flock and of course heatpress vinyl for shirts.

The etched glass for christmas store front windows is good for snow flakes etc. Think also about shower doors and mirrors. Shadow look vinyl is clear with a smoke tint...put it on a car and it just darkens the color a shade for shadow flames etc.

Keep playing with the gear...plotters are pretty darn cool. Oh yes...they can draw as well.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

MotoskinGraphix said:


> ...plotters are pretty darn cool. Oh yes...they can draw as well.


yeah, can even be used to draw garment patterns to send to the fabric sewer/cutter.  the paper comes in rolls with a grid.


----------



## TaylorTees (Nov 8, 2006)

Well the vinyl cutter came... and we've been playing with it for a few days.. still compeletly lost... contacted tech support.. and havent heard back from them - all the disks that came with it, won't open with the vinyl cutter software.. Lxi.. I believe - we are vinyl noobs - this is looking tougher and tougher - hehe going to take some time to figure out - wish it came with a manual for the software..


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Amberlee, when my friend set my unit up is was running great. did a shirt and it looked great. Then I did a sign and it did great. It came with signblazer software but I found out that I need to re register it for 99 buck. I have the trial version that works just have to go through the count sequence, yuck . But my friend also gave me Flexisign for free. We loaded it after we were through playing. Then i went to play after he left and found I created a conflict between programs. So he was back out here yesterday and it took us 2 hours to figure it out. We took out the flexisign and made some changes and now it works fine. Yippeeeee! I will probably change though to flexisign as it is not a trail version. But I want to play with it before I screw it up again.
here are some samples of my work..


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

TaylorTees said:


> Well the vinyl cutter came... and we've been playing with it for a few days.. still compeletly lost... contacted tech support.. and havent heard back from them - all the disks that came with it, won't open with the vinyl cutter software.. Lxi.. I believe - we are vinyl noobs - this is looking tougher and tougher - hehe going to take some time to figure out - wish it came with a manual for the software..


Try downloading a manual from the internet. The actual manual may be on a disk. Check your ports out to the plotter. Check that your plotters drivers are recognized by the software.


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

Lou,
Just wanted to see how it was going with the vinyl cutter. Was it just a cutter or was it a printer/cutter, can't remember. Just wanted to see how you were liking it. I think I am getting ready to purchase one myself

Have a great evening


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

> Was it just a cutter or was it a printer/cutter


It is a cutter, but I can replace the blade with a pen and draw. I had trouble with the software but got that fixed. been playing around with clip art. I am getting some samples from Josh at Imprintables.I received their catalog and read it twice because I was so excited about the possablities. I was supposed to get them Friday but UPS delayed delivery. second time in a week. I have a client at cape cod Who is waiting to see if we can do some vinyl shirts with one of his designs for his shop. This guy sells over a 1000 tees during the tourist season. he thinks he will do better with his own designs next year now that he found me to do them for him. I bought ineedautosigns.com to go with my I needtees.com and hope to do basic car and truck signs for business. any other ideas you guys have to help keep me from fully retiring and becoming a couch potato. So thanks everyone for the great ideas.


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

Lou

When you get into the auto vinyl, a good resource is www.fellers.com

Have fun!


----------



## murani (Sep 13, 2006)

martinwoods said:


> Lou,
> Just wanted to see how it was going with the vinyl cutter. Was it just a cutter or was it a printer/cutter, can't remember. Just wanted to see how you were liking it. I think I am getting ready to purchase one myself
> 
> Have a great evening


Lou the vinyl cutter is sweet. I am attaching a picture of a design I did this week and an example shirt I use to show customers in my store some of the different lettering and color/type of vinyl they can select. I'm going to try and add some of the new shirts I am doing today as well later on.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

murani said:


> Lou the vinyl cutter is sweet. I am attaching a picture of a design I did this week and an example shirt I use to show customers in my store some of the different lettering and color/type of vinyl they can select. I'm going to try and add some of the new shirts I am doing today as well later on.


This is were vinyl shines...perfect lettering everytime.

Curious...which vinyl product do you use?


----------



## murani (Sep 13, 2006)

MotoskinGraphix said:


> This is were vinyl shines...perfect lettering everytime.
> 
> Curious...which vinyl product do you use?


I usually use spectra cut II from Imprintables on cotton or cotton/polyester and I use spectra cut plus for nylon and leather garments. The cost per square inch is .008 cent for spectra cut II and if you get the megatallic spectra product the cost per square inches is .016 cent. Typically if you're able to gang at least 5 names for jerseys or tshirts the material cost is roughly 25 cent for each name. If you're doing a single name, I typically use 2.5h x 14w for names then you would probably be out like $.75 factoring in all the wasted material.

A standard screenprint size that I use is 12x12 and that costs me $2.12 in spectra cut II material when I do a single cutting. Below I attached some pictures of a hoodie design using the Boondocks tv show characters as a basis. The detail in how good the cutter can cut is whats amazing to me. When the hoodie is finally done it would have probably taken me 1 hour to design, cut out design, weed material away and press but I'll be charging $35 dollars for it and my overall cost (hoodie + material) will add up to $15 so a pretty good markup on this type of item. I am going be applying the design all over the hoodie in 3 different colors (red, black, royal blue) to a white hoodie.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

murani said:


> I usually use spectra cut II from Imprintables on cotton or cotton/polyester and I use spectra cut plus for nylon and leather garments. The cost per square inch is .008 cent for spectra cut II and if you get the megatallic spectra product the cost per square inches is .016 cent. Typically if you're able to gang at least 5 names for jerseys or tshirts the material cost is roughly 25 cent for each name. If you're doing a single name, I typically use 2.5h x 14w for names then you would probably be out like $.75 factoring in all the wasted material.
> 
> A standard screenprint size that I use is 12x12 and that costs me $2.12 in spectra cut II material when I do a single cutting. Below I attached some pictures of a hoodie design using the Boondocks tv show characters as a basis. The detail in how good the cutter can cut is whats amazing to me. When the hoodie is finally done it would have probably taken me 1 hour to design, cut out design, weed material away and press but I'll be charging $35 dollars for it and my overall cost (hoodie + material) will add up to $15 so a pretty good markup on this type of item. I am going be applying the design all over the hoodie in 3 different colors (red, black, royal blue) to a white hoodie.


So basically you are making $20 an hour x8 hours in a working day for $160 a day minus electricity. This is the problem I ran into with vinyl and why I use stock plastisol transfers at events along with vinyl. I try and steer clear of extremely complex custom jobs on site because of the time factor. I usually try and run as many designs in one color at the same time. Obviously once you have a design then your production times will go down.


----------



## murani (Sep 13, 2006)

Yeah basically $20 an hour. I have a 4 color screen print press in my store also so I can do both large and small orders. I usually use plastisol transfers when I go out of town and to events. Having both the vinyl cutter and the plastisol transfers at events and on the go is a huge plus to my bottom line.


----------



## TaylorTees (Nov 8, 2006)

Well... Heres a shot of my 2nd ever Vinyl cut, and 1st time Window application =)

It went fairly well, now that we have the machine working properly!! 

 Ambrelee
Taylor Tees


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Well... Heres a shot of my 2nd ever Vinyl cut, and 1st time Window application =)
> 
> It went fairly well, now that we have the machine working properly!!


Nice photo. I used to have my website on the back of my car when I was in college. I always got questions about it  It's a great way to advertise locally.

I might try it again soon...


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

TaylorTees said:


> Well... Heres a shot of my 2nd ever Vinyl cut, and 1st time Window application =)
> 
> It went fairly well, now that we have the machine working properly!!
> 
> ...


Great news the plotter is up and running!!! Congradulations!!!


----------



## TaylorTees (Nov 8, 2006)

MotoskinGraphix said:


> Great news the plotter is up and running!!! Congradulations!!!


Once they walked me through a couple things it was easy as pie - Now if only I can get positioning and the freakin opaque transfers to quit sticking to themselves.. LOL - If its not one thing its always another =) One day I'll be a pro!! hehe

Ambrelee
Taylor Tees


----------



## grumpster (Sep 12, 2006)

I've been running a Roland GX-24 and love it. The best way I've found to control expenses is to get a pen (the GX-24 uses HP plotter pens) run a test cut on regular paper before committing vinyl. I also use it to cut the Blue Grid opaque transfers and the Iron-all using a sticky Carrier Sheets sheet made by craftrobo I got at sighsupplystore.com. I just put the Ironall on the carrier sheet and place it into the cutter and let it do it's shing. Slick! No hand cutting of transfers and much faster and more precise than I could ever do by hand.


----------

